# sessreg fails to build after complete sys deinstall



## Hawk (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll make this short since the only internet access I have at the moment is on my phone. Came across a few problems with som libraries a few days ago that led me to a complete deinstall of ports system.  Upon building X11, x11/sessreg complains (sniped):

```
env: /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11: No such file or directory
```

Tried Google, but the results were either not relevant or beyond my technical knowledge. Tried to link /usr/local/share/aclocal-1.11, but I get a Permission denied. 

FreeBSD 9.0 by the way. Any ideas? Thank you in advance and I apologise for any errors in this posting (RE: Dutchdaemon) as I am using my phone.


----------



## kpa (Mar 7, 2012)

(Re)install the following ports:

devel/autoconf
devel/automake
devel/libtool


----------



## Hawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Nail on the head...


----------

